# Black Locust for Cabin Foundation



## meismike09 (Dec 6, 2013)

Have found, and purchased black locust wood for the foundation and floor framing for my cabin that I will begin building soon. After a great amount of internet research I plunged and will hope for the best. This wood was within my budget and providing my support to a local small business man and his workers. Having said all of this, I would like to ask if anyone has any experience with actual structures and their longevity using this species of wood. Also, with the details that I provide below, do any of you have any tricks, hints to assist this wood in lasting even longer? 

16x16 structure. (Recreational use)
U.P. is location.
6x6 posts (9) with 2x6 girders (2 on each side of each post for 16' lengths) laid on notches of posts and fastened with 8" lag bolts (2x6 are all actual size not nominal). Between these girders will be 2x6 (nominal to fit in hangers) joists 16 oc. 
On top of the system in opposite direction will be 1 1\2" T&G Hemlock flooring boards with staggered joints. 

The one thing that I am confident about is that this wood is known for its strength and resistance to bugs/rot, however, I understand that any wood that is allowed to sit in water or heavy moisture will decay. I will have 24" overhangs on sides, 16" gable ends. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## meismike09 (Dec 6, 2013)

As an additional note: most of my research on the internet was affiliated with fence posts done with the locust, looking for cabins, barns, etc that have this under them. Thanks again!


----------



## chestnut (Sep 9, 2008)

I have something similar to what you're building. It's only 12 x 12 and 16ft in the air (deer/nap stand) sitting on locust posts that are about 12 inches in diameter. It has been there for 14 yrs and no sign of rot yet. 
I hope you're figuring on drilling all your nail holes because that stuff is HARD and if dry Impossible to nail.


----------



## meismike09 (Dec 6, 2013)

Chestnut, that's great news. Yeah, I'm planning on drilling the holes, however the wood won't be completely dry. Slot easier is still a tad bit green?


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Almost impossible to hand drive nails. Coat the ground end of the postsin roofing tar up to about a foot above grade I always put a half bag of quickcrete in the bottom of a post hole before setting post on top seem to settle less I am currently building a house like this except I used treated posts


----------

